# Uber driver stopped off for condoms before raping passenger.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/23/uber-...-before-raping-passenger-court-hears-5456817/


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

How hard is it to tell if the guy works for Uber or not?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

D Town said:


> How hard is it to tell if the guy works for Uber or not?


Oh they know Naveed has a driver account, they are simply stalling.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh they know Naveed has a driver account, they are simply stalling.


Sounds about right.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The app was turned off.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> The app was turned off.


Not a factor.
If I taxi, then turn my not available light on, and screw a chick who I give a ride to, I'm still held liable for giving a ride under false pretenses as well as the rape.
The guy used his Uber owner operator status to get a drunk chick in his back seat so he could rape her.
The very existence of Uber makes this possible.
Uber makes this very scenario possible by blanketing the world with anonymous late model sedans which are unmarked and indistinguishable from one another.
"Hey, you want a ride? I'm an Uber!".

You can argue against my point all you want, but the very existence of UberX created the setup for this scenario.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not a factor.
> If I taxi, then turn my not available light on, and screw a chick who I give a ride to, I'm still held liable for giving a ride under false pretenses as well as the rape.
> The guy used his Uber owner operator status to get a drunk chick in his back seat so he could rape her.
> The very existence of Uber makes this possible.
> ...


One could argue the same thing about the taxi industry. I could grab an old cab from auction this weekend if I wanted for a few thousand and cruise the clubs looking for drunk victims. Plus there are NO shortage of news stories of cab drivers taking assaulting their pax. I have no love for Uber but saying its very existence some how creates predators is silly.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> One could argue the same thing about the taxi industry. I could grab an old cab from auction this weekend if I wanted for a few thousand and cruise the clubs looking for drunk victims. Plus there are NO shortage of news stories of cab drivers taking assaulting their pax. I have no love for Uber but saying its very existence some how creates predators is silly.


I disagree, you can always tell when you get in a taxi.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> I disagree, you can always tell when you get in a taxi.


Bingo!
My cab has 4 inch tall lettering and cab numbers. 
My cab has a dedicated taxi license plate.
My cab has permit numbers permanently affixed to the interior.
So although I COULD use my cab aa a rape-o express, I'm much more likely to get caught.
Ditto for a gypsy/faux cab who mocks up lettering and numbers and toplight simply to get females inside for nefarious purposes.
However...
"Hmmm, all these drunks grab at the door handles of my Nissan Altima at bar break.
I wonder if I can give fake Uber rides..."
Creates a paradigm of anonymity.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> I disagree, you can always tell when you get in a taxi.


I have transported more than one pax that was so drunk they didn't even recognize their own homes and couldn't even stay awake long enough to get there. You're telling me those people would:
1. KNOW to look for the proper info.
2. Have mental ability to think to look at that point.

As evidenced here:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ceri-linden-suicide-rape-victim-5609283

http://pix11.com/2014/08/29/fake-cab-driver-who-assaulted-a-woman-and-her-kids-arrested-in-queens/

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/fake-taxi-driver-paul-causer-7402462

Now does Uber being around mean that people might look at ANY car as a potential ride home? Yes but the people who commit this type of crime would commit it with a different vehicle any how. Its an old crime. The lesson here is PAY ATTENTION. Best weapon anyone can have.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> I have transported more than one pax that was so drunk they didn't even recognize their own homes and couldn't even stay awake long enough to get there. You're telling me those people would:
> 1. KNOW to look for the proper info.
> 2. Have mental ability to think to look at that point.
> 
> ...


Mighty uber defensive. Must be part of the PR squad. So sorry to offend. ; )


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> Mighty uber defensive. Must be part of the PR squad. So sorry to offend. ; )


Yeaaahhhh....go check my posts. I quit driving Uber because their abusive bags to their drivers. Their sins are many but I still use logic and reason and don't just automatically assume every negative thing said is true. I won't be accusing Travis of infecting children with Autism or causing global warming either. Beating up prostitutes, maybe.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

That's some sick sh*t. Well he'll spend some time in prison. Karma sucks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I know this will sound bad, but at least he used a rubber. Thank god for small miracles.
The way the world is today, females need to use some judgement when they intend to consume drugs or alcohol and never get so blasted that they have no control of their faculties. 
Putting oneself in precarious situations can result in a bad ending.


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

UberX is not legal where I am> They are considered bandit taxis, and because of this, there are now bandit Ubers that solicit fares. People now think it is safe to ride in unmarked cars, and this is going to be a very big problem.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

These stories are pathetic. This has nothing to do with Uber.

Have any taxi drivers ever raped anyone?

Fun fact: Most rapists don't meet their victims while driving them.


----------



## 2oo2rude (Oct 28, 2015)

At least he used condoms ☹


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

No, the stories are not exactly about Uber. Yes, taxi drivers have been convicted of rape while on the job, but there are some differences. I have not heard a taxi company come out and say that the driver was not working at the time, and Uber seems to find this as a suitable defence. You see, if a taxi driver arranges to pick up a fare without going through dispatch, the company still has responsibility for whatever occurs in that taxi. Uber on the other hand would claim that the driver was not logged in at that time. And again no, it's not Uber or some other company itself that is the problem. The real problem now is that now that there is UberX operating in most cities without regulation, some unscrupulous individuals are operating as bandit Ubers as many people now think it's safe just to get a ride from any 4 door sedan that they see or stops for them. Is this giving Uber bad press? You bet. And who do you think is the biggest manipulator of the press? Uber. There are certain reasons why taxis are easily identifiable from the outside and the inside, and this is going to be a major problem if Uber or other ride share companies want to become legal in the cities where they are still regarded as bandit taxis.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> but the very existence of UberX created the setup for this scenario.


So, some guy working at McDonald's decides to rape a girl he sold a burger to on his way home while wearing his McDonald's cap. Did the existence of McDonald's create the scenario? Do wooded areas in parks create an opportunity for rapists? Rape is most often a premeditated crime. It will happen with or without UberX. Uber just happens to be at the whipping post right now and is an easy target.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I have an Uber decal for sale - just kidding. Anyone can get their hands on these and put it in the window. You can buy all kinds of paraphernalia on the web to impersonate anyone. People who operate without being in control of themselves are always going to be at risk for being taken advantage of.


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> I disagree, you can always tell when you get in a taxi.


How you figure do you have some sort of crystal ball to know if a person is a predator? Seriously come back to earth buddy. Taxi or Uber drivers are equal in the sense not knowing if completely safe to ride. Just like in California when I read an article of someone in a police car and uniform robbing people and assaulting. Here is one such article

http://ktla.com/2015/09/01/fake-off...during-traffic-stop-in-duarte-is-sought-lasd/


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I have an Uber decal for sale - just kidding. Anyone can get their hands on these and put it in the window. You can buy all kinds of paraphernalia on the web to impersonate anyone. People who operate without being in control of themselves are always going to be at risk for being taken advantage of.


How many cases of fake cops pulling people over because they had flashing blue and red lights have there been? People are conditioned to stop for those. Do we blame police departments for those rapes?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Reasonable said:


> How you figure do you have some sort of crystal ball to know if a person is a predator? Seriously come back to earth buddy. Taxi or Uber drivers are equal in the sense not knowing if completely safe to ride. Just like in California when I read an article of someone in a police car and uniform robbing people and assaulting. Here is one such article
> 
> http://ktla.com/2015/09/01/fake-off...during-traffic-stop-in-duarte-is-sought-lasd/


And you make my point as I'm typing, lol.


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> And you make my point as I'm typing, lol.


Here's more information if you want more just google it. There is like a ton of articles just for 2015 alone. Links listed 
below if you want to check them out.

http://abc7.com/news/man-suspected-of-impersonating-cop-in-lancaster/964760/

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Armed-Police-Impersonator-Arrested-in-Ventura-306443791.html

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ccused-rogue-police-force-20150505-story.html

http://abc7chicago.com/news/woman-robbed-by-man-posing-as-police-officer/922188/


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

I'm at work so I'm always bored, lol


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> So, some guy working at McDonald's decides to rape a girl he sold a burger to on his way home while wearing his McDonald's cap. Did the existence of McDonald's create the scenario? Do wooded areas in parks create an opportunity for rapists? Rape is most often a premeditated crime. It will happen with or without UberX. Uber just happens to be at the whipping post right now and is an easy target.


There is something wrong with the logic of your scenario. Rape and other crimes happen everywhere, and certain industries are governed by certain laws and procedures that are in place to mitigate such crimes. A person walking home wearing a cap from McD's is far different from the scenario


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

um ok


----------



## Excel90 (Oct 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bingo!
> My cab has 4 inch tall lettering and cab numbers.
> My cab has a dedicated taxi license plate.
> My cab has permit numbers permanently affixed to the interior.
> ...


Many a police impersonator have said the same thing, then raped, pillaged, murdered etc. their victims. Does Uber have issues? Yes. Stop blaming Uber though for the problems of the world and the very bad behavior of sociopaths. Sociopaths are opportunists and will capitalize on loopholes. In addition, in MOST scenarios, Uber is safer b/c the driver & rider are electronically tracked. In most cases, it is extremely easy to identify who the rider & driver are/were on a fare. But if your girlfriend steps into a 'taxi' (where its a real taxi or impersonator)....who is tracking them? What will stop even the legit taxi driver from not raping, murdering, then dumping body somewhere and nobody saw her get into the taxi? Many many potential negative scenarios with legit and/or impersonator taxis too.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Excel90 said:


> Many a police impersonator have said the same thing, then raped, pillaged, murdered etc. their victims. Does Uber have issues? Yes. Stop blaming Uber though for the problems of the world and the very bad behavior of sociopaths. Sociopaths are opportunists and will capitalize on loopholes. In addition, in MOST scenarios, Uber is safer b/c the driver & rider are electronically tracked. In most cases, it is extremely easy to identify who the rider & driver are/were on a fare. But if your girlfriend steps into a 'taxi' (where its a real taxi or impersonator)....who is tracking them? What will stop even the legit taxi driver from not raping, murdering, then dumping body somewhere and nobody saw her get into the taxi? Many many potential negative scenarios with legit and/or impersonator taxis too.


Where I live cabs camera's recording everything inside the car and outside the car. This is on a 14 day loop so anything inside or outside is there for days to come back too. GPS tracking for the life of the cab saved to go back on.

Impersonating a cab would get you as far as the nearest police car Their computer would automatically flag it as you drive past.

Cab board inspectors pull cabs over and check licenses of drivers and check the correct person is logged into the computer.

Uber on the other hand. Are you my Uber asks girl who had too much to drink. What's your name? Girl answers whatever. Driver says yeah I'm it. Drunk girl falls asleep and becomes victim.

Ubers security is completely worthless with a vulnerable passenger. Once she's asleep she's a victim.


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a big problem using unmarked cars. Police and other forms of law enforcement can identify a taxi and have it inspected at any time.


----------

